# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Компьютерные комплектующие

## Stych

Разные компьютерные комплектующие. Интересно? В ЛС.

----------


## SDS

Всем должно быть интересно, а где прайс посмотреть?

----------


## multiarc

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6, 2048 MB 256 Bit, Модель 21161-10-40R, BOX

Описание [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
В комплект входит: 
Видеокарта. 
4 mini-DP -- DP переходника. 
2 mini-DP -- DVI-D переходника. 
1 mini-DP -- HDMI переходник. 
Диск с драйверами. 
Два переходника питания с моллекса. 
Книжечка с инструкцией. 
Гибкий мостик CrossFireX. 
Наклейка . 

Гарантия до 10 августа 2011 г.

$350

----------

